# Usare il wireless

## mrfabiolo

Non sono molto pratico delle reti. Mi sono letto la documentazione del 

manuale ufficiale però non riesco comunque a far andare il mio laptop 

con il wireless.

Inanzitutto mi sembra che il wireless non sia nemmeno attivo. (su 

Windows sono sicuro, quando sono con il wireless attivo, o almeno la 

scheda wireless è attiva, mi si accende una lucetta led).

Ora ce l'ho spenta. Se vado su windows e accendo il wireless mi si 

accende la lucetta. Però, non vorrei sbagliare, ma mi pare che su arch 

linux che avevo installato precedentemente usavo il wireless ma non mi 

si accendeva la lucetta. Forse non è proprio una roba hardware ma è 

fatta solo per windows.

Al di là di questa cosa, come faccio a sapere se ho il wireless attivo? 

E se spreca batteria?

Poi, se do il comando ifconfig mi dà:

```
enp4s0f2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::ae22:bff:fe06:8034  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether ac:22:0b:06:80:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 172609  bytes 250116700 (238.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 104218  bytes 7535084 (7.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 342  bytes 16326 (15.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 342  bytes 16326 (15.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

E se do iwconfig (solo da root me lo trova):

```
enp4s0f2  no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

Ho pure installato networkmanager, però quando provo a scegliere di 

aggiungere una rete (ma anche non wifi) non posso spuntare nessun 

bottone, ne scrivere in nessun campo vuoto; non posso nemmeno fare clic 

su "ok" per aggiungere la nuova rete.

Guardate qua:

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ su

Password: 

tux mrlogick # /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

 * Stopping NetworkManager ...                                            

[ ok ]

tux mrlogick # /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * Starting NetworkManager ...                                            

[ ok ]

Connessione in corso...............    1s

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

tux mrlogick # 

```

Dice che è intattivo... però networkmanager mi fa connettere normalmente 

alla mia enp4s0f2. Posso anche fare clic su disconnetti. L'unica cosa è 

che non posso aggiungere nessun'altra configurazione. Ho proprio i 

bottoni grigini...che non si possono cliccare.

Ultima cosa... Su gentoo non c'è una sorta di wifi-menu (come su arch) 

che scansiona le reti wireless in giro e in automatico, con una semplice 

password (indipendentemente che siano wep, wpa ecc) ti connette ad esse?

thankss...

----------

## Massimog

che scheda di rete hai? hai configurato il kernel e installato il firmware?

posta 

```
lspci -v
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

lspci -v

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network 

Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2c97

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at f7980000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 

5289 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. 

RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

Non tagliato i componenti che non c'entrano... perché era molto lunga la 

lista.

Per quanto riguarda il firmware e le robe nel kernel penso che siano ok. 

Ho fatto come scritto nella documentazione ufficiale.

----------

## mrfabiolo

ah no... forse ho installato il firmware sbagliato. Ora vedo

----------

## mrfabiolo

e no.

da questa guida

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

Ho provato a emergere "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" ma niente da fare. "no wireless extension" ancora.

forse sbaglio qualcosa .... vi posto tutto:

lspci -v

```
tux mrlogick # lspci -v 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at cfe08000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f7a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7a22000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7a20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at f7a18000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f7800000-f78fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2100000-00000000f21fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7a1f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7a1e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7a1d000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

   Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Capabilities: [900] #19

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2c97

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at f7980000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

----------

## sabayonino

ciao .

durante la compilazione del kernel hai abilitato la parte relativa ad atheros ?

 Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN -->Atheros Wireless Cards 

Atheros mobile chipsets support

tu hai una Atheros AR9485

il wiki da te seguito segnala per i firmware le Atheros AR9271 & AR7010 

se può esserti utile : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-956876-start-0.html

ciao

----------

## mrfabiolo

graazie mille sabayonino.

Non avevo "Atheros mobile chipsets support " impostato nel kernel. Sta sera lo ricompilo (che ora proprio non posso). Ma potete dirmi un'ultima cosa?

Siccome posso spuntare questa voce che mi hai detto, solo come modulo, nel kernel.... mi chiedevo se magari...non si può fare senza doverlo ricompilare tutto. E poi perché alcune cose si possono spuntare solo come modulo e non con l'asterisco <*> come invece si può fare per esempio per il supporto ai file system?

----------

## Massimog

dall'output di lspci si vede che non ci sono i driver, attiva il supporto per la tua scheda nel kernel(gia che ci sei togli il supporto per tutte le schede wireless che non hai ).Per il problema che li puoi attivare solo come moduli è perche dipende da qualche altra impostazione che hai attivato come modulo.

----------

## mrfabiolo

Oh, bene.

Ho ricompilato il kernel con anche le opzioni di questa guida: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k

Ora se faccio iwconfig mi dà:

```
enp4s0f2  no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

Quindi sembra che ora mi rilevi la scheda di rete wireless.

Anche Network manager sembra funzionare meglio di prima. Ora in automatico mi scansiona le reti wireless vicino alla mia postazione.

Però se clicco col destro sull'icona di NetworkManager e poi sulla mia rete wireless (non protetta) mi si apre una finestra che dice:

```

Aggiunta/Attivazione della connessione non riuscita

(32) Insufficient privileges
```

E posso solo cliccare su chiudi.

La connessione ethernet funziona normalmente.(ma questo anche prima).

Inoltre se clicco su altre reti che mi trova... (anche se sono protette)... mi fa lo stesso identico errore. Non guarda nemmeno prima se serve una password.

Quindi non posso ancora connettermi al wireless per sto problema di " insufficient privileges".

----------

## sabayonino

aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo "netdev"

poi fai un riloggin

```
# gpasswd -a <user> netdev
```

riprova

----------

## mrfabiolo

Boh... forse devo aggiungermi ad un altro gruppo?

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ su

Password: 

tux mrlogick # gpasswd -a mrlogick netdev

gpasswd: group 'netdev' does not exist in /etc/group

tux mrlogick # cat /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,mrlogick

floppy:x:11:root

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:mrlogick

cdrom:x:19:mrlogick

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,mrlogick

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:mrlogick

users:x:100:mrlogick

portage:x:250:portage,mrlogick

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:249:

locate:x:248:

messagebus:x:247:

lpadmin:x:106:

ldap:x:439:

polkitd:x:105:

mrlogick:x:1000:

plugdev:x:104:mrlogick

```

----------

## mrfabiolo

stando a questa guida http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

Mi sono aggiunto al gruppo plugdev. Ho riavviato il mio laptop. Ma sembra che non cambi nulla. fa lo sembre lo stesso errore.

----------

## sabayonino

uhm ... mi sembrava che NetworkManager comprendesse  anche il gruppo "netdev"

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Massimog

posta 

```
groups 
```

```
eix net-misc/networkmanager

```

----------

## mrfabiolo

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom video usb users plugdev portage mrlogick

```

Da root, anche se non penso serva.

```
tux mrlogick # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video

```

eix (non sapevo cosa fosse, l'ho prima dovuto installare). Comunque:

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ eix net-misc/networkmanager 

Can't open the database file /var/cache/eix/portage.eix for reading (mode = 'rb')

Did you forget to create it with 'eix-update'?
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ eix-update 

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-md5-or-flat)

     Reading category 159|159 (100%) Finished             

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix/portage.eix ..

Database contains 17111 packages in 159 categories.

mrlogick@tux ~ $ eix net-misc/networkmanager 

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.6.4 0.9.8.8 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing (+)consolekit dhclient +dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection modemmanager +nss +ppp resolvconf systemd test vala +wext +wifi wimax KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.8(16:37:35 03/01/2014)(bluetooth consolekit dhcpcd introspection nss ppp wext wifi -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -gnutls -modemmanager -resolvconf -systemd -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts

* net-misc/networkmanager-openconnect

     Available versions:  0.9.6.2 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.4 {gtk}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenConnect plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-openswan

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 0.9.8.4 {gtk}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager Openswan plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.4 {gtk test}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.4 {gtk}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager PPTP plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-sstp

     Available versions:  ~0.9.4 {gtk}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/sstp-client/

     Description:         Client for the proprietary Microsoft Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol(SSTP)

* net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.6 {gtk test}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager VPNC plugin

Found 7 matches.
```

----------

